# Bree day 148 baby countdown!!! **babies are here!!!**



## myfainters

Bree is down the home stretch now... she is a first freshener so everyone pray all goes well!!!!! ray:

***update****

Well Bree has put herself into the kidding stall... she been in there for the last 3 hours.... her bag is super tight (don't know about her ligaments... I would have to make her lock up to touch her and I don't want to stress her. (the downside to getting a goat from a herd that does NOT socialize!!!! :sigh: ) Hopefully babies soon!!!!

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
http://www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Bree day 145 baby countdown!!!*

oh wow. what beautiful parents! Can't wait to see babies! :dance:


----------



## myfainters

*Re: Bree day 145 baby countdown!!!*

Thank you! I'm SOOOOO excited to see what Bree produces. Her momma is a Grand Champion and she is identical to her momma in structure... so I'm hoping to get a nice polled, blue eyed doeling that looks just like them!!! :drool: .... her head smells a tad bit bucky though... so I'm REALLY hoping she has twins in there and not just a single buckling!!!!!! ray:

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## myfainters

*Re: Bree day 145 baby countdown!!!*

Well... don't think she'll kid today. She's ALL about her breakfast this morning! :ROFL:

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Bree day 145 baby countdown!!!*

very nice goats..... :lovey: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Bree day 145 baby countdown!!!*

:coffee2: :book: the waiting continues


----------



## jdgray716

*Re: Bree day 145 baby countdown!!!*

Very nice goats. Congrats and I am very exsited for you.


----------



## myfainters

*Re: Bree day 146 baby countdown!!!*

nothing yet.... maybe tomorrow?? Still has some ligaments left.....but her bag is getting mighty full for a F.F. onder:

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Bree day 146 baby countdown!!!*

:leap: Won't be long now! That udder is a great thing for FF too. Sounds like she's close.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm

*Re: Bree day 146 baby countdown!!!*

Well Bree is nice, but WOW! I love that buck! He's gorgeous! I have my fingers crossed for you for girls...


----------



## SterlingAcres

*Re: Bree day 146 baby countdown!!!*

Oh they're gorgeous! I can't wait to see the babies!

Hoping soon :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## myfainters

*Re: Bree day 147 baby countdown!!!*

:sleeping: still nothing.... :scratch:

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Bree day 147 baby countdown!!!*

Hope she gives them up soon!


----------



## pelicanacresMN

*Re: Bree day 147 baby countdown!!!*

Anything yet?? Gotta be getting close


----------



## myfainters

*Re: Bree day 149 baby countdown!!!*



pelicanacresMN said:


> Anything yet?? Gotta be getting close


 :hair: :hair: still nothing.... she was up bright and early waiting not so patiently for her breakfast... apparently I didn't give it to her fast enough so she was forced to take a bite of my cinnamon roll! :help:

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## myfainters

*Re: Bree day 148 baby countdown!!! (possibly in labor???)*

OK... she may end up being my very FIRST doe to deliver in the middle of the night!! :sigh: Bag is tight and shiny but she's not acting like she is in labor anymore???? My does are soooooooo messing with me!! :roll:

I will check her again after dinner but I'm hoping she waits until the morning!!! 

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## heathersboers

*Re: Bree day 148 baby countdown!!! (possibly in labor???)*

We're gonna have babies!!!!!! You need this


----------



## BetterBuckskins

*Re: Bree day 148 baby countdown!!! (possibly in labor???)*

What's news? :whatgoat:


----------



## myfainters

*Re: Bree day 148 baby countdown!!! (possibly in labor???)*

She's got a THICK discharge and seems very panicked... Hopefully she is a good momma because she seems pretty scared right now.. poor little girl doesn't know what her body is doin!!!

I'm debating on if I should take my daughter to school...... I sold the buck she is bred too... so if something happens to these kids...... :GAAH:

How long have you guys noticed it takes your does to deliver once the thick discharge starts? It only took Socks an hour but she's on her 4th freshening....

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Bree day 148 baby countdown!!! (possibly in labor???)*

with in 12 hours they usually kid.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Bree day 148 baby countdown!!! (possibly in labor???)*

I hope she has an easy kidding for you with :kidblue: :kidred: :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Bree day 148 baby countdown!!! (possibly in labor???)*

She is definitely getting closer to kid..... just keep and eye on her.... Happy and healthy kidding.. :hug:


----------



## myfainters

*Re: Bree day 148 baby countdown!!! **Updated rear shots***

Here are some pictures I just got of Bree.... babies soon??? AHHHHH... I'm SOOOOOO excited!!! LOL

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
http://www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## SterlingAcres

*Re: Bree day 148 baby countdown!!! **Updated rear shots***

Ooh she looks good  The babies look much lower than the last picture you posted. Hopefully soon 

Hoping for :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Bree day 148 baby countdown!!! **Updated rear shots***

udder is bigger -- looks nice and close. I say by night fall :thumb:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Bree day 148 baby countdown!!! **Updated rear shots***

She certainly look close! Good luck!


----------



## myfainters

*Re: Bree day 148 baby countdown!!! **Updated rear shots***

ARGH!!!! :hair: She's been contracting heavily since 11 but still isn't at the pushing phase!!!!!! Will she EVER kid??????? I'm hoping nothing is wrong? Poor Bree is not having a fun day. 

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

*Re: Bree day 148 baby countdown!!! **Updated rear shots***

Have you gone into see if a kid is stuck?

Thats a long time for serious contractions!


----------



## liz

*Re: Bree day 148 baby countdown!!! **Updated rear shots***

If she doesn't seem in distress and her water hasn't broken I am betting that she's still in the first stages of labor...once she goes down and starts to seriously push, there'll be kids before you know it. I sat with a friend and her 2 FF does for 6 hours waiting 3 weeks ago, I no sooner got home and the smaller of the 2 girls was down and pushing..after the delivery of twins the 2nd doe was in active labor and had triplets.

My guess is that if she's contracting but still up and eating, water hasn't broken and she's not pushing that you still have a couple hours to see babies :wink:


----------



## myfainters

*Re: Bree day 148 baby countdown!!! **Updated rear shots***

I don't think her water has broken yet... (she still has the same discharge string hanging that she had this morning at 6 am. She's still moving them down but it sure is taking a LONG time for my impatient self!

Hopefully, I don't have to go in.... In 5 years of breeding fainters I've never had to and the thought of it absolutely TERRIFIES ME!!!!

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## liz

*Re: Bree day 148 baby countdown!!! **Updated rear shots***

She's doing this on HER time, not yours! She'll be fine and you will likely be losing sleep tonite too....my friends' does delivered at 1130 pm and 1230am. Hope she doesn't make you wait long.


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Bree day 148 baby countdown!!! **Updated rear shots***

Babies soon! :wahoo: . Anything new yet? :lovey: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## myfainters

*Re: Bree day 148 baby countdown!!! **Updated rear shots***

Nope... she's still not laying down to push yet? She has however dug herself a HUGE hole out in the dirt next to the kidding stall.... she can literally fit her whole body in it!!! I swear she must think she is a dog??? :ROFL: She is digging furiously..contracting....digging...contracting then goes and gets water. It's been this way for hours. Now I'm just hoping she holds off until after I put my kiddos to bed because I'm going to be so bummed if I wait ALL day and then miss it! :GAAH:

This is so new to me.... all of my other does usually deliver so quickly. Then again all of my other does usually deliver around 10 or 11 AM.... so I guess they all could go this long and I wouldn't know it because I'm all tucked in sleeping. onder:

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## liz

*Re: Bree day 148 baby countdown!!! **Updated rear shots***

Sounds totally normal behavior.....I've noticed myself that when they start with attitude/behavior changes that I watch them like a hawk for imminent signs of delivery....I had Binkey keep me going for over a day and up every 2 hours to check on her just to have her deliver late the following morning and the following day Angel didn't show me any sign of delivering until she went down and proceeded to deliver twins within 5 minutes. These girls know exactly what they are doing when it comes to driving us batty! :hair:


----------



## helmstead

*Re: Bree day 148 baby countdown!!! **Updated rear shots***

:chin: If it were me, I'd be going in to check dilation and presentation...my does don't act like that for more than an hour without kidding... :shrug: I am a known worry-wort, however...


----------



## myfainters

*Re: Bree day 148 baby countdown!!! **Updated rear shots***

:laugh: Yes, they are VERY good at driving us crazy! Well... I just checked on her and she is the same so I'm off to take a nap. Alarm will be set... :sigh: will need :coffee2: and lots of it tomorrow!

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

*Re: Bree day 148 baby countdown!!! **Updated rear shots***



helmstead said:


> :chin: If it were me, I'd be going in to check dilation and presentation...my does don't act like that for more than an hour without kidding... :shrug: I am a known worry-wort, however...


I really agree here....

going in to check is not nearly as scary as it sounds, and it cant hurt. If I have a doe thats contracting for even 2 hours with no progress I am in there checking to make sure everything is okay.
At the least you would be able to tell if the cervix is open or not.

True story:
Last year I sat with a doe all day that was definately in labor- she had been contracting lightly for about 4 hours and then started pretty heavy contractions for another 4 with no progress. So I went in and checked and her cervix was still closed, what the? So I called the vet and she advised me to go in and "massage" her cervix.
Welll thats what I did, and wouldnt you know 10 minutes later she was laying down and pushing those kids out! She ended up having triplets and the first one was breech and needed a little bit of pulling to get out.

It seems like if the first kid is breech labor ALWAYS takes forever, and I would rather go in and help my doe out than have her contracting for that long and getting tired out before she has to push the kids out

Thats just my opinion though- i hope you have some healthy bouncing babies soon.....


----------



## helmstead

*Re: Bree day 148 baby countdown!!! **Updated rear shots***

Yep. Having had the unfortunate opportunity to assist several dystocias and one ringwomb/uterine inertia...I can tell you failure to progress is usually a dystocia. It requires pressure from inside (ie baby or leader bubble pressing on the cervix) for dilation, and a good dystocia will not allow internal stimulation - or a stuck baby will clog the works and tire the doe to the point she cannot continue.

Checking won't ever hurt, just lube up and go in with one or two fingers. If the cervix is closed, you'll feel what I can best describe as a volcano. If it's open, you'll feel the leader bubble and then be able to go further in to check presentation.


----------



## myfainters

*Re: Bree day 148 baby countdown!!! **babies!!!!***

Hi everyone

Thank you all for the great advice and support last night!!!!!!

Bree had healthy twin doelings :lovey: at around 4 a.m..... I MISSED IT!!!!! :sigh:

I'll be posting pictures once it's light out! :wahoo:

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## RunAround

:kidred: :kidred: :drool: :stars: 

onder: Now how to sneak them off to MA .......


----------



## pelicanacresMN

Congrats!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

Its a girl year for sure 

darn I have lots of boy reservations LOL


congrats on the girls :clap:


----------



## BetterBuckskins

:leap: :leap: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## helmstead

WAHOO! Great news!!


----------



## toth boer goats

:kidred: :kidred: a big congrats.... :leap:


----------



## SDK

YAY!!!!! i knew you wanted a doe soo bad and you got two!! can't wait to see the picturesof the babies


----------



## myfainters

StaceyRoop said:


> Its a girl year for sure
> 
> darn I have lots of boy reservations LOL
> 
> congrats on the girls :clap:


I know!!! LOL the boys are so much easier to sell! Plus I'm not soooo tempted to KEEP them all!!! LMBO

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## liz

Congratulations!!! I figured she'd be having a late night/early morning delivery. Sorry you missed it .


----------



## Brainfry

Congrats!! :birthday:


----------

